# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Informacion per Kolegjin Turk ne Tirane

## andrida

Pershendetje,

Kush ka ndonje informacion per Kolegjin Turk në Tirane, vecanerisht per filloren. Cfare kushtesh ka, sa eshte pagesa per klasen e pare (nese e dini). Cfare pershtypjesh keni per te. A ka bursa per filloren nese femija del me rezultate sh. te mira? A ia vlen per te cuar femijen ne kete shkolle? Ose dhe ndonje detaj tjeter.
Ju lutem jepni sa me shume hollesi se do te me ndihmonit shume.
Dite te mbare!

----------


## Blue_sky

Duke u nisur thjeshte nga principi qe jane Turq qe drejtojne institucionin ku ti i le ne dore femijen, do i qendroja larg. Turqit s'jane njohur ndonjehere per zgjuaresi apo per tolerance. Besoj qe arsimi publik eshte ok, sidomos per femije te asaj moshe.

----------


## zari

> Duke u nisur thjeshte nga principi qe jane Turq qe drejtojne institucionin ku ti i le ne dore femijen, do i qendroja larg. Turqit s'jane njohur ndonjehere per zgjuaresi apo per tolerance.


Ouuu, sjane njohur turqit per zgjuarsi? Nuk e di por per te pushtuar gjysmen e Evropes duhet te kesh pak tru apo jo?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Pershendetje,
> 
> Kush ka ndonje informacion per Kolegjin Turk në Tirane, vecanerisht per filloren. Cfare kushtesh ka, sa eshte pagesa per klasen e pare (nese e dini). Cfare pershtypjesh keni per te. A ka bursa per filloren nese femija del me rezultate sh. te mira? A ia vlen per te cuar femijen ne kete shkolle? Ose dhe ndonje detaj tjeter.
> Ju lutem jepni sa me shume hollesi se do te me ndihmonit shume.
> Dite te mbare!


tani per tani,

eshte shkolla me e mire, ne shqiperi.

por ka me duket pak me teper disipline, se c'mund ne shqiptaret.

----------


## Borix

Hap faqen *www.gulistan.edu.al*, ku Gulistan eshte emri i institucionit turk qe permbledh kolegjet turke (ne te gjithe boten, perfshire SHBA). Aty do te gjesh informacione kontakti; te keshilloj te kontaktosh me ta drejtperdrejt per informacione te detajuara.

----------


## Mister

Pershendetje Andrida

Une vete nuk kam ndonje opinion per kolegjin turk pasi nuk jam ne shqiperi dhe nuk e di se si funksionon. Megjithate do te jepja disa keshilla qe ti keshe parasyh kur kerkon shkolle per femijen tend.
Si fillim ti e ke nisur shume mire qe je duke marre informacion nga njerez qe kane patur eksperinece ne kete kolegj. Gjeja tjeter qe duhet te besh eshte te kontaktosh shkollen dhe te lesh nje takim ku te besh nje tour ne shkolle, te kerkosh te takosh mesuesen qe do jete me femijen tend, te kerkosh informacion per planin mesimor qe ata afrojne, te dish mbi masat e tyre displinore, dhe a i pershtaten ato masa idealeve dhe principeve te tua ne edukimin e femijes tuaj.
Gjeja tjerer duhet te pyesesh ne shkolla ka open door policy, qe do te thote qe te lejoje prinidn te vije e te vizitoje femijen ne nje ore mesimim, gjithnje duke biseduar me pare me mesuesen apo drejtoine e ketij institucioni. 
Te gjitha keto pyeteje dhe shume pyeteje te tjera qe ti mund ti kesh ne mendje duhet ti besh, ato do te japin me shume ide se si funksionon ky institucion dhe a te pershtatet ty dhe femijese tend.

Besoj se te gjitha keto ide do te ndihmojne ne kerkimin tend.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Ouuu, sjane njohur turqit per zgjuarsi? Nuk e di por per te *pushtuar gjysmen e Evropes* duhet te kesh pak tru apo jo?


Me falni qe jam jasht teme, po s'mu nejt dot. Plako si je me matematiken? Ballkani qenka gjysma e Evropes he??

 :llafazan:

----------


## Blue_sky

> Me falni qe jam jasht teme, po s'mu nejt dot. Plako si je me matematiken? Ballkani qenka gjysma e Evropes he??


Do kete qene ne kolegjin Turk  :ngerdheshje:  
Turqit qe jane nje nder rracat me te trasha...100 femije te kem, kurren e kurres s'do kisha vene arsimimin e tyre ne doren e turqve; studentet turq neper Europe me te dobetit jane. Keto s'arrijne te arsimojne veten, jo me te shkojne ne Shqiperi te arsimojne brezin e ri...pff! Eshte t'i kapesh shqelma prapanice e t'i nisesh nga kane ardhur; aq te paafte jemi si popull sa as arsimimin e femijeve tane s'arrijme te organizojme vete?

----------


## KOKASHTA

Un di te them, qe ne gjimnaz mos beni gabim ti dergoni femijet ne kolegj. Kam njerez te mite aty...dhe jan bere pishman 200 here. Megjithmend sja vlen.
Per fillore sdi cte them.

----------


## beni67

Kolegji Turk....Hm. Eshte nje nder shkollat e para private te hapura ne Shqiperi. E di se 95 % e mesuesve jane shqipetare, e di se atje mesohet gjuha shqipe angleze dhe turke. Vec kesaj ne ate shkolle mesohet edhe historia e shqiperise. Eshte shkolle laike dhe nuk ka te beje fare me fene.Sa per tarifat nuk i di, se ato ndryshojne. E di se ka edhe bursa, kane nje sistem te mire transporti si dhe ushqim, mengjes dhe dreke.Megjithate 3 jane faktoret kryesore ne kerkesat e nje prindi per shkollen e femijes se tij:
1 - Mesuesi
2 - Programet mesimore
3 - Ambjentet , kushtet etj.
 Shendet!

----------


## _Mersin_

Kolegjet turke per vete faktorin qe ato kane disipline, staf dhe mjete per zhvillimin e mesimit ne mynyren bashkekohore ia vlen ti cosh femeijet aty.Dhe se rezultatet pedagogjike te tyre jane sot me te vleresuara ne shqiperi.

Fitues Olimpiadash me medalje ari jane pikerisht studentet e Kolegjeve turke

http://www.shekulli.com.al/news/142/...008-05-19.html





Ja dhe disa nga cmimet qe ato kane fituar ne rang kombetar dhe nderkombetar.

*FAQJA E SUKSESEVE TONA*



OLIMPIADAT:

Albana Ndreu  Kazakistan,Olimpiada e pare Nderkombetare e projektit ne matematike.
Medalje e argjendte

Jerina Dushku  Kazakistan,Olimpiada e dyte Nderkombetare e projektit ne matematike.
Medalje e arte.

Blerina Xhabli - Nikosia,Olimpiada e 15te Ballkanike(8maj 1998)
Cmim i vecante

Nertila Poci - Moldavi,Olimpiada e pare Ballkanike per Ekologjine(2002-2003)
Vendi i trete

Gerta Hoxhaj - Moldavi,Olimpiada e pare Ballkanike per Ekologjine(2002-2003)
Vendi i trete.

Eva Shyqyriu - Shqiperi,Olimpiada e Biologjise(1998-1999)
Vendi i trete

Blerina Xhabli - Tirane,Olimpiada e Matematikes(1998-1999)
Vendi i trete

Alda Huqi - Tirane,Olimpiada e Kimise(1999-2000)
Vendi i trete

Ardeta Gjikola - Tirane,Olimpiada e Biologjise(1999-2000)
Vendi i dyte

Alda Huqi - Shqiperi,Olimpiada e kimise(2000-2001)
Vendi i pare

Selma Delia - Tirane,Olimpiada e Matematikes(2000-2001)
Vendi i dyte

Aida Koka - Tirane,Olimpiada e Kimise(2000-2001)
Vendi i trete

Dorina Strori - Tirane,Olimpiada e Matematikes(2000-2001)
Vendi i trete

Ardita Gjikola - Tirane,Olimpiada e Biologjise(2000-2001)
Vendi i dyte

Marsela Hafizi - Tirane,Olimpiada e Biologjise(2000-2001)
Vendi i trete


Per orarin e mesimeve dhe te tjera mund ti gjeni ketu

http://www.gulistan.edu.al/makvajza/...&Itemid=63%20-


Une vete nuk kam studiuar atje, porse atje do kisha deshire te studionin femijet e mi ne te ardhmen.

----------


## Renea

Per fillore nuk di.
Ne Shkup ka nje shkoll te mesme turke , esht shtrenjt , mirpo aty dalin nxenesit me te zgjuar , qe kan mundesi te praktikojn gjith ate qe mesojn , poashtu ata qe shkollohen aty u mundesohet nese kan rezultate te mira qe shkollimin ta vazhdojn ne universitetet ne Turqi .
3 nxenes (2 sllave dhe nje shqiptare) qe mesojn ne Shkup moren  cmim ne nje gare Europiane per nje inovacion qe kishin ber.

----------


## marsela

_Uaaa me paska dal emri ktu..
Per mendimin tim kto shkollat turke ja vlejne per disiplinen dhe kushtet qe kane, krahasuar me shkollat publike sot per sot ne vend.Per filloret nuk kam shum njohuri, se mesa di tani jane hapur, po e mesmja ne kohen time ka qene me shum nivel dhe te gjithe maturantet kane ecur vertet shume mire.
Un gjithsesi do isha shume e pavendosur per te zgjedhur per arsimimin e femijes, ndoshta do ishte e vetmja arsye per te cilen mund te zgjidhja ta lija Shqiperine..Ne shkolla publike kushtet skandaloze, 40 veta nje klase, mesuesit qe te duan neper kurse, librat keq e me keq..Dhe nga ana tjeter privati i pakontrolluar si duhet nga shetti, nxenes me lek e nga familje pa shum nivel qe vec per mesime sduan tja dine dhe mesues qe ta japin noten kollaj se normalisht te marin leket..Shume problem eshte po ti e dashur pyet 100 vete e bej si di vete..Shih te gjitha mundesite_

----------

